# Akinator web genie



## Brazen (Oct 14, 2010)

http://us.akinator.com/#

Oh man, it's like an internet version of 20 questions that basically always gets the right answer at least on it's second attempt.

I got it fooled with Roger Waters where it guessed Paul McCartney then Eric Clapton then Bono, but other than that, it's eerily spot on.

Give it a try.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 14, 2010)

Tried it, took an extended questionaire to get it right - Then I went to try again, and the page won't load *shrugs* oh well.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

Eh, it guessed it right on mine...


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 14, 2010)

We've had a thread about this... Like last month.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 14, 2010)

It doesn't actually play 20 questions, it actually just creates profiles based on questions asked, popularity, and the examples it's given when it doesn't get your answer right.

But it's still pretty neat.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> We've had a thread about this... Like last month.


 
Yeah, you're late to the party trollmeister.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 14, 2010)

Akinator asked me "Is your character the son of god?" as like the 5th question when I was going for Jesus. I nearly shit myself.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried asking it to think of Susan Foreman, from Doctor Who. It gave me Dora the Explorer first. :| 

Anyway, just fucking great, this'll be another whole afternoon out the window.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 14, 2010)

it went through 3 tries before it got even remotely close


----------



## Smelge (Oct 14, 2010)

Matt Bellamy from Muse gave it trouble. Motherfucker got Flora from Twokinds first fucking try. What the shit?

God damn it.

I thought I had it stumped with Bill bailey, then it did the last three questions with things like "is he a stand up comedian, is he a guitar player, is he a keyboard singer". God fucking damn it, I thought. The bastard thing has got it AGAIN.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2010)

First playthrough, he guessed  Easter Bunny, then Courage Wolf, then Advice Dog.  A first point for me, thanks to Ibuuyk :V

Second playthrough, he figured Heavy Weapons Guy on his first try.

Third playthrough, he figured Mozart on his first try.

Fourth playthrough, he figured Akinator on his first try.

Fifth playthrough, he guessed Thom Yorke, then Robert Del Naja, then he figured Voltaire.

Sixth playthrough, he guessed A Friend of Yours, then Edward Bonnet, then Your Driver.  One more point for me, thanks to my roomate :V

Seventh playthrough, he guessed Evo Morales, then Grigori Perelman, then Khalid Sheikh Mohammed.  One more point for me, thanks to myself :V

Eight playthrough, he figured Zeus on his first try.

Ninth playthrough, he guessed Arnold Schwarzenegger, then Juan Carlos I, then Queen Sofia of Spain.  One more point for me, thanks to Cronos :V

Last playthrough, he guessed Your Teacher, then Your Schoolmaster, then Your Math Teacher.  One last point for me, thanks to my landlord :V

Final score: 5-5.  Geez, this guy's as good as me.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 14, 2010)

AHA! Fucker couldn't work out "New York City". Fuck you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2010)

Smelge said:


> AHA! Fucker couldn't work out "New York City". Fuck you.


 
Normal, seeing as how it's a guess-the-character genie, not a guess-the-place.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2010)

Went through the gamut of furry crap just to see how many furfags have taught the thing how to identify various characters.  It got all but one - Sabrina, who it mistakenly identified as Zigzag.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweet, my name has been played over 50 times.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sweet, my name has been played over 50 times.


 
attention whore.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2010)

I've stumped it quite a few times.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> attention whore.


 
It's not attention whoring if it was already in the list to begin with.  I wish I knew who the Hell put my name in there, though.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> It's not attention whoring if it was already in the list to begin with.  I wish I knew who the Hell put my name in there, though.


 
...what the fuck.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...what the fuck.


 
Indeed.  What's even stranger is that whoever put me there knows me really well.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Indeed.  What's even stranger is that whoever put me there knows me really well.


 
Oh, wait, are you the FAF poster with multiple personalities?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Oh, wait, are you the FAF poster with multiple personalities?


 
Wut.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wut.


 
joke failed.

Oh well.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 15, 2010)

If you choose "yes" every time it guesses bigfoot.  Really weird.  And if you choose "no" every time it guesses "nobody". xD


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2010)

Freaking love this site. 

So much.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 15, 2010)

This thing pisses me off every time. It guesses characters that I even forget the names of, like Ogden Wernstrom from Futurama.

Edit: HA! I got it. I was thinking of a Ninja Turtle, and it guessed Mr. T. 
Stupid thing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great, my mom's addicted to this now.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy shit, I was thinking of Bones from the show Bones and it got the actor right (Emily Deschanel)


----------



## Minuet (Oct 16, 2010)

When I gave it Hush, the game got it right on the first try, but when I did Jason Todd, it took a few guesses to get past a generic Robin.  I was also surprised when it got Batou from _Ghost in the Shell_.

EDIT TO ADD:  Paprika on the first try, too?  Wowzers.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 16, 2010)

It didn't get my first one but got the second one.


----------



## Channi (Oct 20, 2010)

I think of my fursona.

1st attempt: Chip the Cookie Crisp Wolf

Then the freak guessed my fursona.  Not kidding.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 20, 2010)

Channi said:


> I think of my fursona.
> 
> 1st attempt: Chip the Cookie Crisp Wolf
> 
> Then the freak guessed my fursona.  Not kidding.


whoa, if it can guess things that obscure, then I'm starting to get freaked out.


----------



## Channi (Oct 20, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> whoa, if it can guess things that obscure, then I'm starting to get freaked out.


 
Well, it wasn't like, Channi, light yellow dog with spots, blah blah blah, it was more like, "Your Original Character".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2010)

Successfully guessed Jon Anderson after 3 tries. The other two were Davy Jones (The Monkees) and Paul Rodgers


----------

